# pkg_add -r xorg - Error



## mteel (Sep 4, 2011)

While attempting to install X  using the command in the subject, I get the following error.  Can anybody point me to a solution.


```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/"long path left out"/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/xorg.tbz: File unavailable
 (e.g., file not found, no access)
```


----------



## mteel (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, I just manually walked the directory tree down to /pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386 and found that /packages-8-0-release does not exist.  However /packages-8-stable does exist. Is it possible to direct pkg_add to work to the existing directory?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ports-mgmt/portmaster ftp/ncftp3  ... the former can use PACKAGESITE in its .portmasterrc OR portmaster.rc  (unsure which works ) in /usr/local/etc , once edited, OR you can alias (in your shell login file) ncftp(3) to go to that directory, thence 
	
	



```
>cd www
```
 etc to download packages if they exist.  (Don't know the answer to your question directly).  (Easier ways may exist, I've left out a few maybe)

A possible portmaster solution:

```
portmaster -d -B -P -i [FILE]category/port[/FILE]
```
, the -P means use packages if available and current. (using the PACKAGESITE above.)


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2011)

mteel said:
			
		

> Ok, I just manually walked the directory tree down to /pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386 and found that "/packages-8-0-release" does not exist.  However "/packages-8-stable" does exist.
> Is it possible to direct pkg_add to work to the existing directory?



See
`% man pkg_add | less -pPACKAGESITE`


----------

